# A review of the PT-111 G2 an honest review worth seeing from Guns America



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I know some here wonder just how good is the Taurus PT-111 G2, after all you've seen some very positive and some very negative opinions expressed here. The problem is you have no idea what the persons experience is when it comes to handguns in general, some may have very little while some claim quite a bit! But you'll in most cases never know. Its one of the reasons why I like a video review done by independent reviewers when they ring out a handgun they don't omit anything, why? They would be called out and their careers reviewing guns would be in jeopardy. The following video review was done just a few days ago by Guns America anyone looking at the Taurus PT-111 G2 should take the time to give it a look, here's the link...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't trust reviews from someone who would use a Remora holster for EDC. :smt083
That said, _I admit that the one PT-111 G2 that was under test worked exactly as it was supposed to_.
But I want to see a test of at least three individually-purchased samples, all at the same time. Taurus's problem is not one of individual samples, but rather of the craps-shoot nature of possibly buying a lemon that will not be repaired in a timely manner.

I want proof, both statistical and real-world, of improved quality control.
Having that, I next would want proof of vastly improved customer service.

:watching:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sig Mosquitoes are similar, I've actually heard of - seen youtubes of a few that worked without major gunsmithing.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

I've got one that hasn't missed a beat in the 400+ rounds I've put thru it so far. 5 different types of ammo.Taurus made some serious mistakes and will have to live with the results, I understand this. I also understand many people will NEVER try them again or in the first place. A handgun is a one purpose tool and you have to have blind faith in it....Your life may depend on it. Mine so far has not given me any reason to not have that faith. The G2 is not a glossed over Pro, it is a redesign. I wish some of you guys went to the same range that I do.(olathe, ks) I'd let ya run a few clips thru it any time(your ammo,lol)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The whole reason I posted this review of the G2 is the fact that it was a review that had the gun fire in excess of 450rds without a hic up. And to show guys like Joepolo & Livingthedream that have said the G2 has a problem with accuracy, that the G2 is in fact very accurate for a compact pistol, its more likely they just aren't used to a single action double action trigger set up. And it may also be possible they didn't put enough rounds through the gun to smooth out the trigger. But whatever I have no real idea if there proficient with a pistol or not, and you could say the same about me. After all you don't know me and I don't know a soul here either. I'm just saying the G2 is a awesome pistol at the price it going for and you have to learn to adapt to every new pistol, they all have different characteristics. I did like the final minutes of this review where the reviewer echoed my exact feelings its a gun to definitely consider for concealed carry


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

A friend got a Taurus G2 PT111. He's new to guns, so I helped him out. I shot it a bit to help zero it.

I'm not sold on it. I didn't really like the trigger, the sights are still not quite aligned and it had a misfeed. But he got it for < $300 and it's his, not mine.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

RobertS, you didn't like the trigger? On most new guns it takes a few hundred rounds to smooth everything out with new pistols. And I don't know about you but I always thoroughly clean a new pistol to get rid of all the packing grease before I ever fire it. It helps the pistol operate when all the heavy protective oil/grease is removed and replaced with a lube better suited for the guns operation, that alone may have been a contributing factor in the guns "Misfire".

Anyway if you had watched the review you would have seen that the reviewer commented that trigger after a few hundred rounds got much much better as I suspect your friends trigger will to.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Mine has smoothed out considerably since new. It does have a long take up on the 1st shot. there are thought both ways on this. My take is this, never been in the military or police force and have no combat experience. That long take up may help with nerves and a unintended shot. 
The misfire, was it bad primer or FTE or what? two things I will say from what Ive heard from owners. It dont like "limp wristing" and several people have commented it doesnt seem to like Winchester White Box ammo. I practice with Perfecta or Federal thats like 25 bucks a hundred rounds at walmart. And Ive got Hornady American gunner JHP which feeds fine, but and going to Speer Gold dot real soon.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Taurus PT-111 G2 is proof you can find a great low cost compact at an affordable price that outperforms many costing twice as much... That fact alone bothers some here.

Just know this... It doesn't bother me a bit!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a great gun. I say everybody should buy two or three. 

So when does your contract with Taurus Marketing come up for renewal? You've certainly done your part to make them one of the quality brands in the current small arms marketplace. 

Quite honestly, I've never seen a private individual so focused on making a point with regards to any product as you seem to be with Taurus. It certainly makes me wonder about your independence. But then, as you say, everyone needs to decide for themselves. 

I've decided, so let everyone else make the choice. For me, S+W, Ruger, Sig, for sure. Taurus.......eeeeeh?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> The Taurus PT-111 G2 is proof you can find a great low cost compact at an affordable price that outperforms many costing twice as much... *That fact alone bothers some here.*
> Just know this... It doesn't bother me a bit! [emphasis added]


Quite the opposite!
For instance, we own a Kel-Tec P-3AT. You can't get much cheaper than that.
(It's my wife's EDC.)
But that Kel-Tec has never stuttered. Not even once.

And when we've asked Kel-Tec for information and help, the answers have always been quick and to the point.
Further, I am acquainted with a couple of people who needed either repair or parts, and Kel-Tec's responses were both immediate and satisfying.

Compare that with Taurus.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Let's understand I posted this in depth review of the Taurus PT-111 G2 for those who are considering a compact low cost 9mm. Its a great value, now fact its one of the the best sellers in the U.S. market tells me a lot of Americans like this gun too.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I will acknowledge one thing.......they are PROBABLY better than a Hi Point.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Cannon said:


> RobertS, you didn't like the trigger? On most new guns it takes a few hundred rounds to smooth everything out with new pistols. And I don't know about you but I always thoroughly clean a new pistol to get rid of all the packing grease before I ever fire it. It helps the pistol operate when all the heavy protective oil/grease is removed and replaced with a lube better suited for the guns operation, that alone may have been a contributing factor in the guns "Misfire".
> 
> Anyway if you had watched the review you would have seen that the reviewer commented that trigger after a few hundred rounds got much much better as I suspect your friends trigger will to.


I don't like having to pull it all the way back to the last 1/32" of travel to break, then having to extend it to 1/5th travel to reset. I understand that the trigger is one of its selling points, but I don't like it.

I do like the fact that you can easily adjust for windage AND elevation. The elevation is something my PPQ can't do, but they set the POI to be right on the front sight, not twelved.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Not sure about being better then high point, a lot of good reviews on them and they're cheaper than the G2. Makes you wonder about all them reviews.:watching:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepolo said:


> Not sure about being better the high point, a lot of good reviews on them and they're cheaper than the G2 Makes you wonder about all them reviews.:watching:


I've got a couple and they do things like dropping the mag when you set them down on a hard surface because the mag release button sticks way too far out of the grip surface, but then, what can you expect?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have always had good luck with Taurus products, but my guns were revolver and PT92 & 99. The PT111's scared off a lot of people, and Taurus' customer service can rate from good to awful. My Son's Brother-In-Law and two of his co-workers bought one's for EDC. They all liked them and none have had a mal-function problem in 200 to 400 rounds. I fired the Brother-n-Laws and found it a little trigger heavy, but certainly acceptable and it shot where I aimed it. I have to admit to being spoiled by CZ products, but the little I shot the PT111 I thought it a pretty nice gun for around $200.00. If I swore off a Company because of one product, I wouldn't buy Colt, S&W, Remington, Kimber,SIG or Ruger firearms. The only one that hasn't let me down (yet) is CZ.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Please don't open multiple threads on the exact same topic.



Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------

